# Grizzly 1023 thin kerf riving knife



## rbk123 (Jan 10, 2013)

Anyone aware of thin kerf riving knife options for a Grizzly G1023 saw? Grizzly doesn't offer one, and the only other option I could find is one offered by Leeway Workshop (the Sharkguard place). However Leeway wants $40 for it, which seems exceedingly high for a flat piece of metal, considering I can actually get a Freud blade for less than that.


----------



## mark_f (Sep 13, 2015)

*thin kerf riving knife*

rbk123
I would also be interested in this. My saw is very new but I find that a considerable amount of added force is needed to feed a workpiece with the regular riving knife installed. I'm not used to that and don't want my hands pushing any harder then necessary towards the blade. I took great pains to be sure it was aligned right. A thinner one might be just the trick. I'm used to underpowered saws that you can almost stop by force if you start getting into trouble. This beast just keeps on coming.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*that's hard to believe*

That the G01023 doesn't come with a thin kerf riving knife is hard to believe. After searching the web the only solution that's out there seems to be the Leeway at around $182.00 with a wait period. If it were me, I would order another knife from the part dept and grind it down fore thin kerf blades. Or grind the existing one down. Either do it your self of find a machine shop with a surface grinder. This makes no sense. :no:


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I think woodnthings has the right idea. If the manufacturer doesn't offer one, sometimes it's just easier to make one yourself. If you'd like, feel free to pm me. I'm no machines, but I'd be happen to fabricate one for the price of materials. Though, come to think of it, that'd probably end up being the same cost as the metal one...

Disregard me, carry on


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I guess Grizzly figures with enough power you don't need to use a thin kerf blade.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I bought one off the internet for my 1023, but I forgot who sells them. :-( I think the guy builds them as orders come in, or he runs behind because of the orders coming in. Either way, it was several weeks. And about $38.

Sorry, not much help, huh?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*make one*

There's a couple, of approaches to making your oqwn.

One would start with a blank throat plate, raise the thin kerf blade up through it to establish the kerf. Make an addition kerf behind the blade for a bent piece of metal. Attach the metal under neath the throat plate kinda like this:










Another approach would be small vertical hardwood or plastic inserts the fit into a kerf immediately behind the blade:









Finally, as I suggested above just grind down your existing knife or order an new one from Grizzly parts and grind it down.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

What about the MJ Splitter? That's what I use. 

http://www.microjig.com/products/mj-splitter/

Mark


----------



## cgorano (Oct 26, 2018)

*Riving knife and ignorence*

I got my education as a cabinet maker in the late 1970s, and moved to the US in 2005. I’m about to set up my shop on a hobbyist level however, I have some demande when choosing my machines. One of these are having a correct and well adjusted riving knife on my table saw. I’m so surprised of the lack of knowledge amongst woodworkers and manufacturers of smaller saws. The riving knife is a security item and it could save your life. I’m talking from my own experience. Long time ago now I was working with a ripping saw, cutting 2x2” x 8’ slices out of well seasoned and slow grown pine. Due to a badly adjusted knife, one piece hooked onto the blade and came shooting out of the machine. It hit the cast iron frame of a woodlathe behind me and was reduced to a 3’ stick by the power of the throw. Since then I’m always checking the riving knife on the saws that I’m using. In general each blade thickness has its own riving knife. The riving knife should have the same width as the cut of the blade...if you are working with wood that has a lot of tensions in it, it could be a little thinner. I would say, not more than 0.2 mm difference. It should be tight to the blade...<1mm and it should be mounted slightly higher than the blade itself and installed so that it is following the blade when you rise it up. I have now ordered a Grizzly 10” G0771Z however this saw, as far as I know, doesn’t come with any option in regards to the riving knife. I will probably have to make my own knifes. If anyone has some ideas I would greatly appreciate it. Be safe out there and take good care of your fingers!

Sincerely,

Goran


----------

